# I-Doser Experience



## ZoeRipper (Aug 1, 2010)

I saw a video about these Digital Drugs on Failblog yesterday, and decided to look further into it. I found their actual website (digitaldrugs.com) and made a free account, and looked at all their stuff. Holy ######. They have about ten different categories, and within their "Recreational" category, there's all the drugs you could think of, from marijuana to cocaine. There's also Alcohol and Absynthe. I decided to try the LSD (acid) one. Being the bad little lawbreaker I am, I found a free download for it on one of those wonderful file-sharing websites. Got it, put it on my iPod, and went to listen to it. It's 35 minutes long.

First, to tell you what these digital drugs are, it's purely auditory. You have to have headphones on to properly do this. One frequency comes out of one side, a different comes out the other, and your brain combines them and causes a chemical reaction, thus an "artificial high".

Now, my experience. First in the form I recorded it in (weird poetry, censored for you guys.)

"What the f***

This is gay

It's not working.

Ohhhhsh*tyesitis

WHAT IS MY CEILING DOING?!

Oh my gawd

Yeahhh mannn.

Feels kinda good now

Happy happy happy

What is the meaning

of life and why

are my hands big?

What's this now?

Oh I see

I'm normal again."

It... was very weird. The room around me started doing things. I also drew a giraffe, not sure why.

My friend Dylan told me his experience, via Facebook. He's a little more coherent about his experience.

"It isn't really a thing where you can get "high" like if you were smoking marijuana. It is a type of sound that just phases and loops over and over again. It basically overwrites your current brain waves, and replaces them to match the way they would be if you were "high." In my personal experience, (I tried it last night.) for about the first 5 minutes, all it did was increase my heart rate. At about 12 minutes in, I was breathing heavy, and I was starting to get sleepy. After 26 minutes, I opened my eyes and everything was red. I thought I heard actual music playing somewhere, but I wasn't sure. Finally, after 38 minutes or so, I completed tripped out. I got up and I felt like I was flying. I was freaking out. Mostly because it worked, and another reason was because.. Well. It was weird. I would say that since it isn't assisting, 100% legal, and completely safe, it is worth a try. It can apparently simulate the effects of cocaine, pcp, heroin, basically anything. I did the marijuana one. It was reallllyyy weird.. Haha."

What are your opinions?


----------



## more_rayne (Aug 1, 2010)

Tried this years ago, no effect


----------



## Colorcham427 (Aug 2, 2010)

It had no effect on me neither, care to post the link? I listened to the one of youtube, its the second most viewed or second one listed...

If you want a true high take 5 grams of shrooms! LOL just kidding of course.

Edit: OK OK, I admit I have experimented in my high school and a couple years after high school as well.

Let me to you one of my experiences with psychedelic magic mushies, or shrooms... lol.

It will slowly creep up on you, and you feel just wonderful. Your thoughts are extremely fast and everything you think of feels like a great idea and even better, it feels right, like it is meant to be.

No matter what you talk about, it is interesting.

I played air hockey, ping pong, and watched this movie called New Jersey drive and laughed my a$$ off because Newark, NJ is around the corner from where I live, this is where the movie takes place. A bunch of stupid thugs stealing cars and most if not all end up dying, not sure why but I found it extremely amusing and hilarious! lol...

When I stood up from watching the movie I HAD and I mean HAD to sit down again, it feels way too different to start standing after sitting for 2 hours or so...

When the feeling peeks, it feels like an energy is running through your body, from the top of your head, down to the end of your toe nails. It's like a water fall, a very, VERY comfortable feeling, like you're so cozy and comfy, you just want to snuggle with a girl, (if your a guy lol, or gay) anyways lol, it is so euphoric!

I then ended up going home and I ended up staring at the christmas tree in my house, it was a few days after christmas, I think? And I ended up looking at it while snuggling with my soft anf fluffy golden retriever.

Hope this isn't too inappropriate, please don't try them, I know a few people who took more than they could handle and they ended up taking their clothing off, getting arrested, and not having a nice experience.

Well, one of my experiences of altering my mind, LOL.


----------



## Colorcham427 (Aug 2, 2010)

And oh yeah, the visuals are extremely intense, just for a few hours. To get visuals, you have to take more than 3.5 g, I took 5.5 grams lol.

I looked at a ceiling light and then blinked a few times, I then ended up seeing an extremely colorful duck. It was shaped as a rubber ducky, but was so pink it was just too much to handle, I had the best feeling and I couldn't help but smile. I had the "permanent smile" for like 20 minutes or so lol. It was soooo PINK!!!!!!! It continued to move in my view of anything. Example: If I look at a pencil, the pink shape would be like a little to the right. If I moved and looked around it would follow that "just to the right" of my view. Pretty weird yet very fun to have happen.

I saw my friend's forehead expand into the shape of a balloon, very big forehead! LOL

I then watched my friend's tiled floor in his kitchen almost come to life. They began moving around in very weird rotations.

I could find a pattern in anything, If I looked at my hand I would end up finding some sort of pattern that was so vivid it was like... Wow, there are patterns all over my skin! very silly, must say.


----------



## Rick (Aug 2, 2010)

Never heard of it and I don't believe it.


----------



## MantidLord (Aug 2, 2010)

Sounds like a tool song. Lol @ Rick's comment.


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 3, 2010)

Rick said:


> Never heard of it and I don't believe it.


+1


----------



## sbugir (Aug 4, 2010)

@ Brian. DUDE. That's all I can say.


----------



## Colorcham427 (Aug 4, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> @ Brian. DUDE. That's all I can say.


LOL!!! Trust me I havn't partied in over 3 years now, I'm 22 and I don't even go to bars nor parties. I am what you would, I guess label a straight edge? lol


----------

